# Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

Title says all..


wht do u think guys??

Brain or Beauty???


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Brain, what guys want

Luks, what gals want


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

Now coperate also wants luks .. wht say??


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well.. it all depends then...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 31, 2007)

Neither looks nor brain. It's purse that matters.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2007)

Brain


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

One thing I learned from Ashish (Suave_guy) of this forum few years back is that looks as well as brain matters. Without brain, u will fail in today's competitive world,  & if U don't have a personality & charm....no one will pay attention to u.

The only thing u have in every situation with u is your persoanlity, verbal skills & brain. It's very important to learn how one can use all this.

Brain & looks both matter. You need to have a charming personality, a good attitude & a beautiful mind today to be successful.

Oh! & you really need to know how to talk to & make gals comfortable, they are everywhere these days, so if u can win them...most of your problems are solved.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 31, 2007)

pure and helping heart

and iam sure this thread is going to run some pages


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

*i6.tinypic.com/86q6sk9.gif

just like you ... Gx..

charmy....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:


> *i6.tinypic.com/86q6sk9.gif
> 
> just like you ... Gx..
> 
> charmy....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


 
Abe that's not me, that Prof. Utonium....this is me.

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/7954/monkqv5.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

thats clever....

so u ahve brain and beauty...

digit`s idol... LOL...

no offence..


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thats clever....
> 
> so u ahve brain and beauty...
> 
> ...


 
Now, I should not brag about me....but yes U r absolutely right*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif...lolz...

The only idol I have is my dad, sisters & my Ex Boss


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks , only up to a certain age , thats all . brain -until you get a job . personality -all through your life . seriously , looks dont matter much ,brain does , it only comes in marriage , but that too , not much , you just need avg looks , thats all ,cause marrying a beautiful lady is not important , but marrying a good girl is .

ultimately , love wins over look , brain wins over instincts (at times )and personality gives you good life . which is greater than all of the above


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

well said x3060


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:


> looks , only up to a certain age , thats all . brain -until you get a job . personality -all through your life . seriously , looks dont matter much ,brain does , it only comes in marriage , but that too , not much , you just need avg looks , thats all ,cause marrying a beautiful lady is not important , but marrying a good girl is .


 
No, wrong. Love is an illusion between those with a GF & those without one. Someone who  has 10 GFs will never believe in love till his marriage, while those without a GF or not confident enough with gals will say "I m looking for my real love so i m not making GFs"

Here is teh thing, if u have brains to succedd in reel life of computers, studies...exams etc, then why not use the brain in real life to enhance your personality.



> ultimately , love wins over look , brain wins over instincts (at times )and personality gives you good life . which is greater than all of the above


 
Brain is what gives u instincts.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:


> looks , only up to a certain age , thats all . brain -until you get a job . personality -all through your life . seriously , looks dont matter much ,brain does , it only comes in marriage , but that too , not much , you just need avg looks , thats all ,cause marrying a beautiful lady is not important , but marrying a good girl is .
> 
> ultimately , love wins over look , brain wins over instincts (at times )and personality gives you good life . which is greater than all of the above



very well said


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

getting a girl friend is not a big thing in life mate . . but building a stable life platform for your kids is .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

ya but after building such a platform.. its the girl who is going to blow up if she is not good.. LOL


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

its like this in life , early in school you value your friends and marks more , then comes "the student of the teacher"factor ,mid school , college ."the girl"factor comes , then you search for jobs , then you will see that your parents have raised you so nicely , that you want to raise your kids far better than them , and all of a sudden , the look factor diminishes and personality and maturity takes place in life .

then you will understand that the biggest treasure in life is not those 1000 gf that you flirted around but your loving wife and family. 
now thats why , some say , choose wisely when you chose a girl . it can rain death up on your life or it can bring heaven to your living


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:


> getting a girl friend is not a big thing in life mate . . but building a stable life platform for your kids is .


 
Ya, & I think for kids u need a wife...for which u either need a GF or a gal atleast ...

For me, looks are a part of over all personality. When U go somewhere, or meet someone for the first time, it's all your looks & personality which they see. Your dressing style, verbal communication skills etc



> now thats why , some say , choose wisely when you chose a girl . it can rain death up on your life or it can bring heaven to your living


 
Something i learned from my last experienced  . That's why one of my next year resolution is to make as many friend gals as possible like i do today, but not get emotional or in love with anyone of them because it's not worth it. Don't get emotional in a relationship, if a gal likes u she will like u whether u r her BF or not, if she doesn't then....move on.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

boy , you are making a fundamental mistake . 
to build a succesful married life , you need not flirt with girls . you just need to be a FRIEND with them. else , think about it ,our parents ,living together for 20-25 years together would have been the greatest flirters of the entire history .


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> to build a succesful married life , you need not flirt with girls . you just need to be a FRIEND with them. .


 
Ya, this is what I learned this year myself.  

Just be friends with gals & don't expect anything from them.

Do your thing, you own life comes first. They are good enough to manage there own life.

Don't get emotional for any gal, other then your wife. Care for your friend gals as a friend. They don't need u always....

& tell them straight away on 2nd or 3rd meeting "I m not interested in making u my GirlFriend, but only good friends cos right now even as friends we will be doing the same thing, caring about each other, helping each other etc, is that ok with u" 

Although if the gal wants to get cozy with me, I have no problem


----------



## faraaz (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks get you through the door...brains keep you in the door...unfair for the uggos but fact of life...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

faraaz said:


> Looks get you through the door...brains keep you in the door...unfair for the uggos but fact of life...


 
Right said....but brain keeps u inside the room...what would u do standing at the door only//


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

aap logon ne meri aankhen khol di.aa main bhi girlfriend banaunga. but koi milti hi nahi.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 31, 2007)

fun2sh said:


> aap logon ne meri aankhen khol di.aa main bhi girlfriend banaunga. but koi milti hi nahi.


 
How old r u? Remembar, No GF till 12th & Multiple good friend gals during graduation or similar time....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:


> Right said....but brain keeps u inside the room...what would u do standing at the door only//





ROFL ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 31, 2007)

Being handsome does help you initially, no doubt about it(this is more so in case of girls though, we boys still need to have brains).But in the end, its what you are that matters.Not all can look like filmi heroes.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

and you think heroes are handsome . . man , there are tons of makeups being poured.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

@gx 
i m just 5year old. oh not physically but mentally 

wel i m currently in 3rd sem of my BE n yet i hav found no1.some good gals r taken.some good lookin girls r arrogant n foolish n thinks they r only the smart 1s, so i dont speak to them. while other good girls r tooooooooooo  shy.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 31, 2007)

In todays college, gud looking gals attitude has changed in some matter coz..many boys are eager to talk to them[especially the Mechanical stupid students]..So those gals attitude is like "ive better boys to deal with". So i say almost 90% of gud looking gals are gone arrogant maily due to their looks. While most good hearted gals are one which is not that attractive as that arrogand gals.
This is with ma personnel experience.

And even though most guys talk to those beauties[spme guys spend most of the time like this], none says i love her. Coz they are not sure if she is as open nd friendly or...to any other which he dun know or sure of. 
None has the courrage of goin line with such gals...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

Whoa! great discussion goin on here..


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

not great but useless


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

I think both Looks and Brains matter, but if I am allowed to take only one of the two, I will definitely go for Brains. Good brains can be used to CREATE good looks.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2008)

looks matter for 20% and brain for 80%

Once the youth is over u still can count on brain.

And yeah someone forgot the heart factor, a good heart will always keep hold of u in the race of life.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 1, 2008)

*SCROLL DOWN FIRST*

Warning : Do not read if you dont read long posts


+ this is useless , to see my real reply scroll down 

i think yes , my girlfrind (virtual)She is real but she doesn't know / i hav'ent told her that i want to develope a computer hacking programme with you / want to drink coffee , i n not handsome , just a fat guy who knows a lot about computers and get really less marks .thats the definition of mayank in my class . i really wanted to express my knowledge about luv with her i want to freely discuss the cell phone firmwares and RAM latencies . i dont just want to be computer nerd who just doesnt have a life , i want to get life. just wanted to tell her i really like you . i dont have to just look at your digital ****ing picture in my computer shot with crappy camera . i cant see u in motion , coz i dont have handycam . i really cant do anything , ****ing boys do stunts and all in their bikes , but i cant do that coz i just know to DRIVE bike , bike is just used for transportation purpose . i just cant tell anything . nothing . i dont know what the **** is right , i cant feel i want be ... thinking... i just want her to look at my camera , i cant tell her to look at my camera with 2 MP 1632x1242 1.2:1 Camera which is branded as Sony Ericsson w800i with custm firmware .YES ...YES ... Looking handsome is really needed .....dont be afraid ... Leave out all the rest ..i became so numb i cant even remember..i cant be who u are .. my inside turn to ash and the way i ca.. so close .. blood quench ..from site.. and darkness is over.and the clouds are over.. but the heart in the wind comes .. i used to be my own reflection . somehow ..blood quench in my heart from inside and the darkness is over that night .. and the as you put this down inside and this heart keeps on blowing blowing ..somehow u know .. i m you were it was . to be alone on a valentines day..  on a valentines day.... on a valentines day.... on a valentines day.... on a valentines day... on a valentines day.... on a valentines day..i used to be my own protection.. on a valentines day.... on a valentines day... on a valentines day... on a valentines day.. numb I'm tired of being what you want me to be Feeling so faithless lost under the surface Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes (Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow) Every step that I take is another mistake to you (Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow) I've become so numb I can't feel you there Become so tired so much more aware I'm becoming this all I want to do Is be more like me and be less like you 
Can't you see that you're smothering me Holding too tightly afraid to lose control Cause everything that you thought I would be Has fallen apart right in front of you (Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you (Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow) And every second I waste is more than I can take I've become so numb I can't feel you there Become so tired so much more aware I'm becoming this all I want to do Is be more like me and be less like you And I know I may end up failing too But I know You were just like me with someone disappointed in you  I've become so numb I can't feel you there Become so tired so much more aware I'm becoming this all I want to do Is be more like me and be less like you  I've become so numb I can't feel you there I'm tired of being what you want me to be I've become so numb I can't feel you there I'm tired of being what you want me to be
..what ive done ...whtch when i clean this way ,.. so that mercy .. and wash all way.. what i've done .. done.. the race wwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaattttt  iiiiivvvv''''eeeeee ddddddoooonnnneeee .i start again and whatever to see the sun ..i cant do nothing.. thime being whatu want me to be.. dont know what u expect in me every step that i take is another mistake to you .. i can feel you there.. all i want you too ... cant u see that u r smothering me everything u thought i would be .. every step that i take is and every second i believe..She doesnt replied even single email of mine .. just because she doesnt have a computer or she knows **** about computers .. i can live without her forever in leu of a fast unlimited internet connection and a 8800GTX computer with atleast 19"WS ..but when it will come to fcuk whom i will fcuk i cant put my dcik inside LAN cable (i mean usb port)...i know this post is long enough and aravind_n20 and  pathiks left when i was writing this post or many mew replies had come , might be gx one's . i want be the one .. that person in tech news section was good who posted about Media monkey , i m listioning Linkin park all albums in one all pirated coz i dont buy original , i hate piracy but i had paid if i can . all random tracks in full volume . keyboard ki pat pat , in full silance .. only headphne in 95% volume with utorrent , greedy torrent (i love piracy, i had told already , i am downloading Guiter hero so that i can break my this keyboard also .. )Mediamonkey , Avast , i love avast free edition , coz i dont have money to buy avast paid edition . listioning Shadow of the day - Minuts to Midnight - LP ( i has already been 32 minuts since midnight ) i also hate Limp Biz kit , i love alternative rock , u must be thinking that why i am writing such a long post now , i love to write and to listion the sound of 'pat''pat' from the keyboard + linkin park song .
and what i was talking , haan about girlfriend .. i love my girlfriend i cant just watch porn or other thing ..Now playing - In Between - MTM - LP ..(guss it is in between of good post).. i want the real girlfriend so that i can discuss about my life , computers , doctors , (not this actually but she is intrested in doctors . and blah blah ) cell phones , the only days i helped her was once in 8th i passed her cheats , i completed her computer project
in 9th , just a mouse click on her computer ..now playing Bleed it out - MTM - Linkin Park .. i haveno idea about girlfriends .. i m uploading a screenshot of now which is of no use , but for fun i have taken the shot , u can look if you wish ..now playing Given up - MTM- LP ..i have a really crappy system i dont like to play sims 2 with lags , i hate 512 MB of ram . from sims i remembered that i have been playing sims from a long time , i really love sims game , i have created a family in sims in which i have made myself as father and her name as the obvious mother in her name k j i i t h s a these letters are there , we have a 2 year old kid whose name is bobby ( i am horrible in thinking names ) if you have better name please email me your 'better' name + your phone number with your complete name and nick name to max.demon.m[at]gmail[dot]com  i am writing this because digit is becoming perfect place for spammers they get many eails from this method and sell it online .i am the difrentiest coz i litrary kiss my phone and other things (except SMPS and power card for sure ) might be jikitsha had seen me kissing .. Now playing Hands Held High MTM - LP .. my phone , she dont know that we three can live together . i love both of them equally .. (phone is more) i haven't discussed the ancient art of kamasutra with any girl , i bet nobody knows positions except those shown in porn  , i am in the class who knows the most about the art to making love .. they only know dciks and psusies pluginn them correctly.. Now playing..the little things give you away MTM - LP.. i dont think if she marries with other boy (man) will know any new positions other than shown in pron i have a massive HDD in class but doznt matter many have 300 ,320 Gb , but i have filled with valuble content , 50GB of Movies (good movies if american pie is good ) + 15 GB of pron , only 30 GB of games , 10 GB operating systems , 15 GB Setups , ~20 GB of  Softwares . 20 GB of cracks and keygens ..999999 TB of Warez haha from this i remember american pie is the movie i used to like , if u have watched american pie u must notice that my character is more like Flinch , Paul Flintch .. from american pie i remember Genelia D'Souja , She is cute and have lovely smile , i wanted to have her as Girlfriend but it is not biologically possible because her biological age is 20 and  my biologiikal age is 14 . my other friend told that does she have th[CENSORED]es ? i told no , i haven't seen but still i know . she has an exellent performance in the movie Boys . i am not getting topics what to write..Now playing the Most favourite Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory - In The END!!!!!! .. i always wanted to earn money as i wanted to buy a bike to do stunts and to fall for her ..
bbut it doesnt even matter how hard you try. things are the way they were be4 u will recoznise me amymore , in the end it doesnt even matter ..
i put my trust and you pushed me far as i can go , i ve put my trust and yoou follow this there is only one thing you should know , but in the end it doesnt even matter , ..i also love the sound of mouse clicking ..Now playing ..Points of authority..LP..HT..i also love image shack , i once tried to upload 700 mb image of the galaxy in imageshace . i hated digit search feature fromm beginning .i know noone will read till here coz of 4 reason 
1. they will be confused about what the hell i m writing
2. they will cry
3. they will say WTF and scroll down 
4.they will skip this post altogether

and this has been too long , my ..now playing cure for the itch ..- LP - HT ..hands are paining and iv'e ran out of ideas .

Start time 12:04 ... End Time 1:12 IST


*
Read the whole Post , Dont just pass by , even if you dont understand

and for the ontopic question , in short 

"Yes"


..Now Playing Pushing Me Away .. LP- HT..

EDIT : Doublepost , btw now playing a place of my head linkin park HT

time 1:18 IST
*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

did u write it ?????????????


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2008)

looking handsome is only necessary for the socially insecure


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ 4 men????

4 women... ya ok...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2008)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wel i m currently in 3rd sem of my BE n yet i hav found no1.some good gals r taken.some good lookin girls r arrogant n foolish n thinks they r only the smart 1s, so i dont speak to them. while other good girls r tooooooooooo shy.


 


> In todays college, gud looking gals attitude has changed in some matter coz..many boys are eager to talk to them[especially the Mechanical stupid students]..So those gals attitude is like "ive better boys to deal with". So i say almost 90% of gud looking gals are gone arrogant maily due to their looks. While most good hearted gals are one which is not that attractive as that arrogand gals.
> This is with ma personnel experience.
> 
> And even though most guys talk to those beauties[spme guys spend most of the time like this], none says i love her. Coz they are not sure if she is as open nd friendly or...to any other which he dun know or sure of.
> None has the courrage of goin line with such gals...


 
U wanan get girls, there are only 2 things u both need to do

1) Learn to be good listeners. Whether it is a good gal or beautiful sexy gal, she is a gal after all
2) Be confident in whatever u do...



> looking handsome is only necessary for the socially insecure


 
kya baat kahi hai bhai...wah wah


----------



## max_demon (Jan 1, 2008)

ya , i have written , gx saurav is nooking .. now playing .. nothing..

have u read gx saurav? it is crap but funny


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 1, 2008)

^^maxy,get a psychiatrist!! I am not kidding!.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 1, 2008)

personality is wat matters more than anything


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

so u dont want brains ???


----------



## faraaz (Jan 1, 2008)

Personality kinda includes brains...I maen, its realy hard to have a good personality with all the intelligence of a door knob...

And even if you dont have the features and things of a model, guys CAN take care of their appearance...you know, dress right...get a suitable haircut, accessorize, things like that...I find that even if I'm wearing chattri clothes, a cool haircut/styling and some good sunnies make a lot of difference...

And most important of all, its important for a guy to carry himself well so he comes off as sophisticated and knowledgeable...its no use having all those brains and you still come off as some Joe Bloggs.

Hmm...yeah..


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

woah faraz. 
can any1 tel where can i go to get a good sexy hair style in BANGALORE n how much wil it cost. i hav very good hair but not a good style


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^maxy,get a psychiatrist!! I am not kidding!.


Maxy dude what is ur age?? U seem to be too ultra-sensitive.. 
And yea you should consider devil's suggestion.


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Neither looks nor brain. It's purse that matters.


+1


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Personality kinda includes brains...I maen, its realy hard to have a good personality with all the intelligence of a door knob...


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



> And most important of all, its important for a guy to carry himself well so he comes off as sophisticated and knowledgeable...its no use having all those brains and you still come off as some Joe Bloggs.


 
U sure we are not brothers lost in Khumb ka mela *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 1, 2008)

whos joe blogs


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 1, 2008)

*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/offtopic.gif



aravind_n20 said:


> In todays college, gud looking gals attitude has changed in some matter coz..many boys are *eager to talk* to them[*especially the Mechanical stupid students*]..So those gals attitude is like "ive better boys to deal with".





dude, thats a very rare thing to happen.

Mech. guys & eager to talk to girls? NO WAY.

maybe *eagar* to tease the crap out other dept. noobs, but not TALK to them.



btw are you of CS dept.?

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

"Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?"

no.

your dressing code, the way you talk, all these things matter.

as faraaz said


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

a good personality and being energetic is what scores!there is no benefits for those who are pumping iron and steroids!expect a short life then! 
being brainy or not is for tech professionals.normal people can sustain with a average IQ.all of you compare this intelligence as necessity thing of IT field.grow up! there are more core areas than IT field!


----------



## hahahari (Jan 1, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> so u dont want brains ???



Read my comment...I never said Brains are an inconvenience....I just said personality over the other two


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

Guys i read that max's post:..longest ever post written in this forum i think.it was like watching club fight(fight club film running in the reverse)

Weirdest post i have ever read.

No offence dude.
I dont know what it is.what yöü have written what was oo your mind...


Anyway i didnt read it fully , i was about 2/ 3 and stopped. ..


Again no offence dude


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 2, 2008)

well, if i'd have to say, u need to have brains and look tidy, and then nothing can stop you (except the Red Traffic Signal Light, of course  )


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

thread not for me


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing is that you don't need to look handsome or dashing or anything of that sort. What you need is to look fine [not unpleasent or ugly] and have a better personality and even better brains to succeed in todays world. But most important of all is to work reallly hard. 

looks<personality<brains<hard work


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

Beauty is for young's and talent is forever...

Anyone agree with me


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Beauty is for young's and talent is forever...
> 
> Anyone agree with me


 
Yup, aren't we all young right now 

Other then Uncle Prakash & Don Raboo


----------



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Guys i read that max's post:..longest ever post written in this forum i think.it was like watching club fight(fight club film running in the reverse)
> 
> Weirdest post i have ever read.
> 
> ...



have u read till the point where i say , i know noone will read till this because of 3 reasons? .


----------



## faraaz (Jan 3, 2008)

Then why post?? Not everyone here has the time to go through that kind of diatribe...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

> *Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?*


33% Looks, 33% Personality, 34% Brains.

Personality and Brains can compensate for looks (unless you are one-eyed and haf 10 stitches on your face, looking worser than a pirate!!!), but only looks will get you no-where. Looks may bring you short-term gains but personality and brainz will help you thruout your life!

Secondly, I don't understand why people go behind gals who "think" thru their eyes! No offence and this is my personal opinion, but those who only place looks as the top priority are usually the ones who look for one-night-stands. I'm not generalizing but saying that from my own exp.

And those who are shy. Come on give them some time. Unless you show them what you are... your personality, aptitude, ability to deal with extreme situations etc., they will not come forward. If you are recessed, so are they.

The world is not short of good-looking, intelligent, sensible gals. But yeah, one of them has been pocketed by me! 

My experience: Relationships and strong friendships are not built overnight!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 3, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Secondly, I don't understand why people go behind gals who "think" thru their eyes! No offence and this is my personal opinion, but those who only place looks as the top priority are usually the ones who look for one-night-stands. I'm not generalizing but saying that from my own exp.


 
U R right, but here is the thing. Boys today are more sex starved then 5 years ago. Just think of this anirudh, were u as sex starved in your graduation 1st year compared to a Kid today in his graduation first year? I guess not, because the time frame was different. We had control, today's youngster of 17 & 18 don't have such control on themselves (which results in sexual harrasment cases). Both gals & guys want to have sex ASAP & for that looks matter.



> The world is not short of good-looking, intelligent, sensible gals. But yeah, one of them has been pocketed by me!


 
Congretulations Dude, it's hard to find love these days. My experience says it's better to leave that part to mom & dad , & just enjoy right now.



> My experience: Relationships and strong friendships are not built overnight!


 
Bravo, but friendship is the first stage of any relationship.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> We had control, today's youngster of 17 & 18 don't have such control on themselves (which results in sexual harrasment cases). Both gals & guys want to have sex ASAP & for that looks matter.


 I agree with this and I dunno whom to blame for this!



gx_saurav said:


> Congretulations Dude, it's hard to find love these days. My experience says it's better to leave that part to mom & dad , & just enjoy right now.


Keep searching for true love and beauty and you'll surely find; flirt and you'll almost never find!  Rather I would say if you leave this task to mum and dad almost in every case they won't start searching for a gal for you unless you are fit for marriage (haf some money in your pocket and a decent job). That takes time; and then the time you take to know that someone special matters. So I'd say find your match, know her well and then proceed 



gx_saurav said:


> Bravo, but friendship is the first stage of any relationship.


True. But things are not so good here. Earlier (during the prev. generation) gals didn't talk much with guys coz they were shy and its was considered "*bad" *to be with guys.

Now the case is different. Gals (who are not $ex starved) don't mingle much with guys coz of fear. The society has witnessed extremities.

My opinion is, if the gal values an individual only on the basis of looks and/or money then kick her @$$ and say _Astala vista, Baby!_


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I agree with this and I dunno whom to blame for this!


Too much tech progress 



gx_saurav said:


> Congretulations Dude, it's hard to find love these days. My experience says it's better to leave that part to mom & dad , & just enjoy right now.



Why bother finding someone ?
It just happens, don't go on searching for it, of course if flirt is the only motive then...

And u don't always get the one who luvs u truly cuz u never care for something taken for granted.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I agree with this and I dunno whom to blame for this!


 
I blame restrictive parents & no sex education in schools today upto class 12.



> Keep searching for true love and beauty and you'll surely find; flirt and you'll almost never find!


 
Nah dude, I had my share of emotional disaster. My best friend pulled me out of it, but alas...she fell for me to which I said no & we are separate now. I ain't gonna search, I prefer to only make friend gals & know them, understand them so that the day I m something good (financially good for marriage etc) I can select from one of them.

In short, I like to make gals run after me *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif



> Rather I would say if you leave this task to mum and dad almost in every case they won't start searching for a gal for you unless you are fit for marriage (haf some money in your pocket and a decent job). That takes time; and then the time you take to know that someone special matters. So I'd say find your match, know her well and then proceed


 
Abe to who wants to marry before 30 yaar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif, will see about it later



> if the gal values an individual only on the basis of looks and/or money then kick her @$$ and say _Astala vista, Baby!_


 
That's exactly what my Ex-gf is doing with her current one, due to which I had to leave her...hey, I don't have faltu time & resources to waste on her, & give her expensive gifts or sing romantic songs for her...that won't get me a good job, & that's why I make friends....which is something i advice everyone to follow.



> It just happens, don't go on searching for it, of course if flirt is the only motive then...



For me, flirting is the best stress buster, along with music & sometimes intimacy with gals.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 3, 2008)

@s18000rpm
ur r mech? i think
nd ur rite. Im CS.
They are eager nd we let then do talks coz we pity them...its so boring in their class. we admit


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> For me, flirting is the best stress buster, along with music & sometimes intimacy with gals.


lol..u never know when flirting turns into emotional turmoil 

Yeah music is a great stress buster.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

the question was more like how to succeed in today's world, and by that I gathered professionally. The thread seems to be going somewhere else as always at thinkdigit forum. 
As for girls, I get a headache trying to understand what they want. I had a good friend upto like last september or so. She was nice and I thought she was just my friend. One day she stopped talking and hasn't talked with me till now. I heard from her friend that she expected some romantic gift on the first anniversary of the day we first met and is angry that she didn't get any. I just let her go. I mean, we are just friends right...? Personality or brains for girls? Go figure.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 4, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> the question was more like how to succeed in today's world, and by that I gathered professionally. The thread seems to be going somewhere else as always at thinkdigit forum.


 
Sowiee......



> As for girls, I get a headache trying to understand what they want. I had a good friend upto like last september or so. She was nice and I thought she was just my friend. One day she stopped talking and hasn't talked with me till now. I heard from her friend that she expected some romantic gift on the first anniversary of the day we first met and is angry that she didn't get any. I just let her go. I mean, we are just friends right...? Personality or brains for girls? Go figure.


 
Oh comon, never break a gals heart dude....just go talk to her, give her a heart shaped pillow or a taddy bear


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ I think people might be doing research on you and you might be doing one of your own .... Why do you always get excited in these kind of threads. 

Well... if you got brain you can earn dough and then you can get beauty... I mean, beautiful gals and for the desperate people, 'plastic surgery' is always there....


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Oh comon, never break a gals heart dude....just go talk to her, give her a heart shaped pillow or a taddy bear


Have got better things to do with my time and money. heart shaped pillow?? teddy bear?? I mean, where do we even get these things?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

@ilugd
get them @ ebay..nd tell her that u searched whole day for these stuff[in front of PC nd looking ebay for getting the stuffs at lowest cost]. nd if ste still refuses, then tell her uve had chance to get better things to get from ebay


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 4, 2008)

ilugd said:


> the question was more like how to succeed in today's world, and by that I gathered professionally. The thread seems to be going somewhere else as always at thinkdigit forum.


If you look at the chronology of events it bent from professional life to girls and everyone (including me and the thread starter) posted on the latter. So I guess this is what the thread intended to be.

ilugd, I'm with you. You did the right thing by letting her go! Come on.. an anniversary gifts??? A cup of coffee remembering past events is fine.. but a gift??!! How many gals are you gonna present "gifts" on your first anniversary of friendship??? Thats outrageously shameless to expect things like these in friendship! A friendship is built on trust not "anniversary gifts"!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 4, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> Have got better things to do with my time and money. heart shaped pillow?? teddy bear?? I mean, where do we even get these things?


 
Archie's Gallery *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



> How many gals are you gonna present "gifts" on your first anniversary of friendship??? Thats outrageously shameless to expect things like these in friendship! A friendship is built on trust not "anniversary gifts"!!!!


 
Ok 1st, don't u give your GF anniversary gifts? 

2nd, comon yaar....that gal had feelings for Jeba, is it tht hard to understand.


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Abe that's not me, that Prof. Utonium....*this is me.*
> 
> *img167.imageshack.us/img167/7954/monkqv5.jpg


Manoj Kumar?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^^ haha.... 



gx_saurav said:


> Ok 1st, don't u give your GF anniversary gifts?


My GF doesn't demand "gifts" on anniversary!!! Man... a gf is still ok.. since she's the one and only (i suppose!  ) But what if a guy has 5 good friends who are girls... can he go and get "anniversary gifts" for all. Imho, its wrong to expect gifts from anyone... no matter whether they are your frenz or she is your GF. What matters is the time that you can give them.. the understanding...

Isn't expecting gifts on the same platform as the gals on the lookout only for handsome guys or those with money? I mean.. superficial things?? The thing that this thread is all about???


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2008)

what happened to the topic - this has turned out to become love guru


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well in my view....

1st looks, to get any gal to look at you(average looks will also do if ur innocent looking),

2nd ur brain, to talk to any girl u need the brain, coz if u will make her comfertable or say things what she wants to hear, then only she will want to hang around with u and eventuly that time spend together will give u fruit

3rd steady mind, so now u r in a relationship...
now if u want to flirt then leave this part, but if u r serious then it a must to have a steady mind, coz most of the relationships break bcoz of argues,missunderstandings and useless fights, so if a boy wants to keep her gal with him, he better have a steady mind coz that can only save his relationship in the end...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

i always wanted a nice girl who will be my wife in future. i never wanted to make many gf but i always looked for a stable relationship....
but these girls....
they will just turn u around man.
now i really coz of my past relationship i get really afraid being serious,
now just make frnds or have a timepass with veryless or no emotions involved and keep searching for that special person or leve it 2 mom and dad.

so guys, my advise to u..
make frnds but dont get serious with some1 until u r satisfied that she is worth it.
Spend ur time and money on ur family rather then on girls who dont even value you....

i cant say every 1 will be satisfied with my view but its my expereance...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 4, 2008)

What is this "study mind"????


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

Steady mind perhaps?

Regards,
ray


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 4, 2008)

steady mind means that u dont loose ur temper or get irretated very quickly, coz girls tend to talk in a way that u might get irretated of frustated easyly...

ps. yeah thats steady not study, sorry for that, just woke up 10min ago


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> My GF doesn't demand "gifts" on anniversary!!! Man... a gf is still ok.. since she's the one and only (i suppose!  ) But *what if a guy has 5 good friends who are girls... can he go and get "anniversary gifts" for all. *Imho, its wrong to expect gifts from anyone... no matter whether they are your frenz or she is your GF. What matters is the time that you can give them.. the understanding...


 
Umm...it goes like this. Gifts are Microsoft way & Understanding & Time to her is Linux way *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Your point is quite good, guy will go bankrupt then...lolz



> so guys, my advise to u..
> make frnds but dont get serious with some1 until u r satisfied that she is worth it.
> Spend ur time and money on ur family rather then on girls who dont even value you....
> 
> i cant say every 1 will be satisfied with my view but its my expereance...


 
I agree, that's my experience too.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm... I just don't think she is worth the trouble. Not that she is not good or so, but if she is so touchy when i forget a simple anniversary, I am gonna have a lot more trouble in the future if I get things back to normal between us. And yes, this is turning out to be a love guru thread.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

^Lolz,Guess its time to move it out of FightClub? 

Regards,
ray


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

She never wud have thought that hoping for a gift will couse such havok in digit forum


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 7, 2008)

Whether looking handsome is a MUST or not is a personal issue. You simply can't make people change their opinion overnight, especially when you aren't looking handsome.
































(don't know if that is the correct smiley for the occasion )


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 7, 2008)

In life everything is a time dependant factor so u need to have the right qualities at the right age/time to be successful. Change is the only thing thats constant and consistent in life......as long as we either compensate/accept the change .....success will be easy to achieve.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 8, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> She never wud have thought that hoping for a gift will couse such havok in digit forum



yeah, well...


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jan 8, 2008)

x3060 said:


> looks , only up to a certain age , thats all . brain -until you get a job . personality -all through your life . seriously , looks dont matter much ,brain does , it only comes in marriage , but that too , not much , you just need avg looks , thats all ,cause marrying a beautiful lady is not important , but marrying a good girl is .
> 
> ultimately , love wins over look , brain wins over instincts (at times )and personality gives you good life . which is greater than all of the above



well said


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@ilugd
just tell her [or email her], to logon to digit forum, nd this thread nd go through the posts. Then she ll never ever dare to irritate u


----------



## ilugd (Jan 8, 2008)

she will kill me.  And enjoy doing it.


----------



## Ron (Jan 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking handsome is not must but looking [Preferrably being ] rich is must


----------



## max_demon (Jan 8, 2008)

^^i agree with Tech Wiz 


(i have also written in my earlier post but i think noone read that)


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2008)

hey c'mon...gifting teddy bears stuffed hearts is all too dated i think.


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 8, 2008)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Looking handsome is not must but looking [Preferrably being ] rich is must



along with that most of the good looking girls possess a polyamorous and dominating nature and they seem to enjoy it pretty well, just sick


----------



## eminemence (Jan 11, 2008)

Basically if u have the bucks, most of the b***h type girls will fall for u ,even if u look like a pig and have an IQ of a chimp.
Yes, but if you want to impress the non-b***h types then having a good personality (need not be good looks), good sense of humor and considerate nature will get you the girls.
--eminemence.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 11, 2008)

Ladkiyan itni bakbak karti hai ki, I just cant stand it. So I say "Bas kar kitna bor karegi". The main reason why I got zero girls as close friends.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 11, 2008)

@Tech Wiz: I got the opposite problem with my girlfriend...she doesn't talk at all...


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Tech Wiz: I got the opposite problem with my girlfriend...she doesn't talk at all...


she is an INTP kinda personality.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@faraaz
is she an Indian?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 11, 2008)

Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?

OFCOURSE!!!

Not only that a boy must also be rich... heck....

Isn't being a top of the field enough..? nooo...
They just don't care how are you from inside... (Maybe thats why most girls dont like coconuts...).

Money looks..Thats all matters to them...
And even if it seems they care for you.. There is some SH!TTY Meaning behind it. A girl might not be perfect in doing most of the things but she is perfect in making people do those things for them.

As someone genius said : "A girl's biggest asset is her Lie-Ability."


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> As someone genius said : "A girl's biggest asset is her Lie-Ability."


lol...
99% true


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good is not a MUST, however it does help, especially in India where every field of speciality is overcrowded. Good looks count for about the first minute or so, whether it can carry on or fails later, depends on the person. Looks are a part of a person, not the whole being and need to be treated as such. Unless of course, if one is in a profession that emphasises on looks.



gx_saurav said:


> No, wrong. Love is an illusion between those with a GF & those without one. Someone who  has 10 GFs will never believe in love till his marriage, while those without a GF or not confident enough with gals will say "I m looking for my real love so i m not making GFs"


I have to disagree here. Love is an illusion to a person who can't understand what love is - the emotional connection between two people in love. It has nothing to do with whether a person has no girlfriend or has dozens of girls, although it is often used as an excuse by the former. Marriage isn't necessarily an indicator of love, a couple could be married for 30 years and yet treat it like a business agreement for procreation and life process. In India, its more often the norm than exception.

I have a girlfriend that I live with and I believe in love, but I don't believe in marriage. Where would I fit in, if there were only two classification systems?



gx_saurav said:


> I blame restrictive parents & no sex education in schools today upto class 12.


Agreed. The only sex education people in India get are from dubious sources like peers, porn or scientific "Life Process" chapters in Biology books. These aren't really helpful in teaching people about sex, they just explain copulation from a biological instinct point of view.



faraaz said:


> @Tech Wiz: I got the opposite problem with my girlfriend...she doesn't talk at all...


She could be an introvert or maybe she doesn't have a lot of things to talk with you.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 11, 2008)

in general, one thing i have learnt is, its very very hard to guess at what girls think..... u just can't assume that if you act like this, she will react in a way which u had anticipated... and most times, your guess would be wrong...


----------



## faraaz (Jan 11, 2008)

@Aberforth, Dominator, T159: Hmm lets see...

She's not INTP...more of ENFP ... I'm an INTP actually...just had my MBTI last week! 

She's Indian...

We've been dating for close to 5 years now...of which 4 have been long distance relationship (I was in Australia for 3.5 years and now already half a year in Switzerland) ... so that could be one reason we don't have as much small talk as any regular couple...plus we've been together for REALLY long so we don't need to talk that much! 

Of course, I'm talking about conversation which doesnt deal with every day life and current events and the obligatory bf/gf stuff...hmm...we just spend what little time we get together doing more important stuff...


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 12, 2008)

^ that sounds like the key to having a strong relationship, the usual bf/gf stuff for hours on phone and face to face just turns out bad in the end i guess.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2008)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I have to disagree here. Love is an illusion to a person who can't understand what love is - the emotional connection between two people in love. It has nothing to do with whether a person has no girlfriend or has dozens of girls, although it is often used as an excuse by the former.


 
What can I say, faced my experience so I m advicing the kids & boys to pay attention to career first....then love later./



> in general, one thing i have learnt is, its very very hard to guess at what girls think..... u just can't assume that if you act like this, she will react in a way which u had anticipated... and most times, your guess would be wrong...


 
This is a gift to some people *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif


----------



## faraaz (Jan 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> What can I say, faced my experience so I m advicing the kids & boys to pay attention to career first....then love later./



Hmm...consider this...since 2003 I've done my B Sc with a Biotech & Microbiology major in Australia, worked for 8 months in my family business and immediately left for Switzerland where I am doing my MBA in Finance and at the same time rapidly becoming fluent in German. At the same time, since I passed out from year 12, I've been with my current girlfriend whom I must say I am very much in love with and plan to marry as soon as I return to India after working abroad for a couple of years...

Of course, that's if we manage to get around the whole Hindu (she) - Muslim (me) problem our families are going to have...but that's not the issue here. The point I am trying to make is that its not easy to do both at the same time but it is definitely possible to pursue both career and love simultaneously.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I blame restrictive parents & no sex education in schools today upto class 12.



Agree. it is only human to explore the unknown!


----------



## max_demon (Jan 12, 2008)

Aberforth said:


> Agreed. The only sex education people in India get are from dubious sources like peers, porn or scientific "Life Process" chapters in Biology books. These aren't really helpful in teaching people about sex, they just explain copulation from a biological instinct point of view.


+Wikipedia

i have read many articles from wikipedia and spread them to my peers


----------



## Ecko (Jan 12, 2008)

A man is measured by the way that he thinks not clothing lines ice links leather & minks 
by John Cena


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Practice makes a man perfect, same applies for gamerz
but who the he** am I to say that ?
-
dOm1naTOr


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 12, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> in general, one thing i have learnt is, its very very hard to guess at what girls think..... u just can't assume that if you act like this, she will react in a way which u had anticipated... and most times, your guess would be wrong...


Every single girl is unique as is any human in the world. My present girl for example, a French white is obsessed with a 'tanned' complexion and thinks my wheatish skin and Goan Mestico looks is 'hot'. Not something you'd expect from the overhyped 'white pride' among Europeans or obsession with fair skin among Indians. 

Ultimately the best master to understanding girls is personal experience with girls along with an open mind, you can't expect any kind of popular opinion, 'wisdom' or tips to help you. Unless you are ready to mingle with girls of all types, you are not going to find that perfect girl that you'd want.



gx_saurav said:


> What can I say, faced my experience so I m advicing the kids & boys to pay attention to career first....then love later./


The concept that career gets sacrificed by love is as outdated as the idea that sex education encourages teens to have more sex. Love and career are different facets of our life, why do we have to neglect one for the other? The French are among the most romatically and sexually active people in the world; yet it didn't stop them having one of the strongest economy and best human resource pool on earth. 

Far more than the "perfectly matched arranged marriage" and "career first" Indians can ever boast of. Or for that matter, even the NRIs working as mental labourers in US and other first world countries. A better career doesn't make for a better person, it is a better all round development of a person which makes a person. Unless Indians get more in touch with their human side, we will always be a third world country where the best minds look for greener pastures outside India.

And faraaz, I agree with you and wish you all the best. By the way I have spent the last year in Suisse and France too. 2 months in Samedan, about a month in Sion and 8 months in Lyon, France.



max_demon said:


> +Wikipedia
> 
> i have read many articles from wikipedia and spread them to my peers


Just wait till our government or the moral police gets a whiff of this. They'll likely ban the Wikipedia for 'corrupting our studious youths". Sexuality and the other soft sides human nature is a crime in India while molesting, rapes, domestic and paedophile marraiges are completely acceptable unless the victim is a foreigner.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm really glad that this topic didn't topic veer away(much) from focus. @Faraaz-Really good to hear about the way your love and professional life is going. All the very best *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif I usually move away from long posts, but the posts made by you guys are really interesting and I'm pleased to find that we are all able to handle life so much maturely than what girls think. Well, I got to know a thing or two from the experts *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## faraaz (Jan 12, 2008)

@Aberforth, phreak0ut: Thanks...

@Aberforth specifically: Parlez vous francais? Vous avez en Suisse MAIS Ich bin in der Schweiz!! Verstanden??


----------



## ilugd (Jan 12, 2008)

<joke>Viva le *babel.altavista.com


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

Poteau en Anglais svp


----------



## faraaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Its cheap to use translators...here I am struggling with what broken French and German I know and you fellows are cheating with this stuff.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

Faraaz, get an iPhone , then u can use the WiFi there to open Google translation & translate...howzzat...


----------



## faraaz (Jan 13, 2008)

Unnecessary if you know a bit of the language already...and besides, my N80 has WiFi already...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Unnecessary if you know a bit of the language already...and besides, my N80 has WiFi already...


 
Conclusion, N80 pwns iPhone


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

Aucun iphone contre d'autres discussions de téléphones ici ne satisfont


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

Désolé pour détourner le sujet de l'iPhone


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

COMEON!STOP THIS CRAP!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 13, 2008)

^^get google translator prakash.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

now translate this:
enthu kopa ivide nadakunne?
ellam thallu vangichitte poku


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

This ain't fair !!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

[satire]@aravind:ii ma**iranmare francilekku naadu kadathanam  ii mandanmaru tala pokanju chindichotte entha ezhuthiekanathenn!  [/satire]


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

translate this:
7ade5c2df46af88844cb1a0d1ceebb5f 

(please stop this else my darker side will pawn u all) ]=D


----------



## faraaz (Jan 13, 2008)

Fair enough..we don't want the mods locking the thread and god knows I've had enough trouble with the mods as it is...

[joke]

SO..umm...guys, you think looking handsome is a must for today's world?? Since I'm built like a supermodel, I wouldn't know otherwise! 

[/joke]


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Vo sab to thik hai but where is the starting tag for your joke?
We want to know where it starts.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ hmm. well, i edited my previous post and added the joke tag. Hope that explains things to the mods.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 13, 2008)

@Pathik: Ab kush?? [joke] tag bhi add kar diya...


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Pathik: Ab kush?? [joke] tag bhi add kar diya...


[/joke]

end tag


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

""Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?""

Previosly I said "Yes It is a Must..."

I want to change it.. (Had few experiences in past 3 days.)
Now My answer is "It is the only way you can have a *HOT* (Not decent and stable) girl-friend."


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

offtopic:
well this forum needs to write *joke* tag to let others know that their posts are joke


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> ""Is looking Handsome A MUST for todays World?""
> 
> Previosly I said "Yes It is a Must..."
> 
> ...


 
Right said.,,,


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 14, 2008)

i think m smart....although m d only 1 who thinks so....so i guess u need 2 add personality n character 2 it...isnt it?

Enjoy~!


----------



## m.renuka (Aug 25, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Brain, what guys want
> 
> Luks, what gals want


but not all...


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 25, 2008)

m.renuka said:


> but not all...



You bumped such an old thread dear. 
Btw, if you do NOT subscribe to my views, I wish every girl would think like you


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

m.renuka said:


> but not all...


[joke]Real girls, we mean  [/joke]


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 25, 2008)

^^bad,bad joke!


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> [joke]Real girls, we mean  [/joke]



Gud one


----------

